# Nichols Lathe



## Telescopist (Jul 6, 2016)

I've moved in a different direction and am looking to sell my Nichols lathe. Images of the lathe in use can be viewed on my website www.richardcarner.com. Click on the tab "Chronicles" at the top of the home page. Within is a story about a Norfolk Island Pine. Here's a few from that story. It is capable of turning very large pieces, having a distance of 25 inches over the gap, can handle pieces in excess of 3 feet long. I also have a Nichols-built steady rest and many other accessories. Asking $5,200.00. Must pick up. Lancaster, PA.


----------



## dww (Oct 5, 2018)

I realize this is a long shot but nothing ventured nothing gained. Do you still have the Nichols lathe for sale? 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Telescopist (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes. I still have the lathe. If you want to discuss this further I can be reached at 717.471.3923.
Richard


----------

